# 4 inch Help - Audiofrog vs Morel vs Revelator



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Diy,

I need to get a 4" driver that plays as low as possible for my Aston Martin Vantage. The car only has room for 4" drivers so they need to play down to where the sub takes over. It looks to me that the stock system is running free air and I can't really mod the car for larger drivers. The door panel does have a foam gasket that seals up the diver but I can not imagine it helps that much I attached photo of the doors and graph of the best I can get out of the stock Premium Alpine based system.

So with that said I am going to replace all the old drivers in the doors and the center. I have some Morel Piccolo Supremes that I never installed so I think I will run them in this car for the tweeter. 

The drivers I am considering but don't really know which one will play lowest free air to fill the big hole around 150Hz:

scanspeak-revelator-12m

Morel Hybrid MW4

Audiofrog GB40

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm actually currently putting an estimate together for a customer with an aston Martin virage. We are planning on using morel point sources or audiofrog coaxials. Also, is that picture of the factory speakers?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Chijner (Jun 6, 2016)

I personally would reccomend the Audio Frog because it likes free air application. 
Some of the Revelators can be fussy although they are great drivers.
Good Luck!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

When I was looking for a 4in I think the Hybrid L4 was the lowest playing


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

If the GB40 extends upon the capabilities of the GB25 with the same quality output, I'd be hard-pressed to go elsewhere. 

Trick is, if your sub can extend upward a bit, it really shouldn't be much problem.. Erin is running a little Dayton tweet at like 5khz mated to the GB25, mated to two Illusion 8" subs I think in his kicks. It flat out works I think.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Babs said:


> If the GB40 extends upon the capabilities of the GB25 with the same quality output, I'd be hard-pressed to go elsewhere.
> 
> Trick is, if your sub can extend upward a bit, it really shouldn't be much problem.. Erin is running a little Dayton tweet at like 5khz mated to the GB25, mated to two Illusion 8" subs I think in his kicks. It flat out works I think.


Just to be correct...
I run the Dayton down to about 6khz. And they're 10's in the kicks. 





The GB40 and Scan 12m are excellent 4" midrange drivers. Honestly they trade off so much I cannot say "this one is the absolute clear winner". With that said, I'd probably lean toward the GB40 because it's more designed for in-car use in regards to handling heat/humidity. I've never had a scan driver die on me because of these things but also never ran a single driver for more than a year anyway... 

For comparison, you can view my testing of both here:
Scan 12m
AudioFrog GB40


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Right. Sorry. Dunno why I typed 8. Derrrr
I can say though one of the best setups and tune I've ever heard. And very much left no want for power but kept its composure IMHO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

ErinH said:


> Just to be correct...
> I run the Dayton down to about 6khz. And they're 10's in the kicks.
> 
> 
> ...


ErinH, did you try both in your car?
Because I'm considering gb40 instead of my gb25 to go a little lower.
Just not sure about beaming, on your graphs it seems acceptable up to 3.6/4Khz with gb40 (and that's where I cross my gb25 anyway).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I used the gb40 in my car but prefer the gb25 for it's size. I have mine crossed at 300hz and it has no issue at all with getting loud; plenty of people can vouch in that regard. 

If you need to cross below 250hz or so for some reason then the gb40 would make more sense.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have a few nice 4s for sale in the classifieds- Hybrid L4SE and the Pioneer S101PRS that was never sold here in the US.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

ErinH said:


> I used the gb40 in my car but prefer the gb25 for it's size. I have mine crossed at 300hz and it has no issue at all with getting loud; plenty of people can vouch in that regard.
> 
> If you need to cross below 250hz or so for some reason then the gb40 would make more sense.


Are you using 24db per octave?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

So it looks like the 4" in the pic is mounted to a steel bracket with the tweeter... If you took that out and made a spacer out of sealed MDF or ply or hdpe or whatever, is there really no chance of fitting a 5.25?


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> I'm actually currently putting an estimate together for a customer with an aston Martin virage. We are planning on using morel point sources or audiofrog coaxials. Also, is that picture of the factory speakers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes, that's the factory speaker and it mounts on a metal frame that floats it in front of the door. There is no hole in door metal behind the speaker.


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

ninetysix said:


> So it looks like the 4" in the pic is mounted to a steel bracket with the tweeter... If you took that out and made a spacer out of sealed MDF or ply or hdpe or whatever, is there really no chance of fitting a 5.25?


Not with out cutting the metal in the door behind it and the factory grill is small


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

ErinH said:


> Just to be correct...
> I run the Dayton down to about 6khz. And they're 10's in the kicks.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Man,

I actually found your test earlier and that is what helped me get my choices.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

Definitely no low hanging fruit in that setup 

Are midbass drivers in the kicks, under the seats or even the rear deck similarly out of the question? It would make whatever 4" you go with have a much easier life.

I've got 12m revelators in 1L sealed & stuffed dash/a-pillar pods and run them down to 250Hz LR24 and while they _could_ go a little lower, I'd hate to have to match them to a sub


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

ninetysix said:


> Definitely no low hanging fruit in that setup
> 
> Are midbass drivers in the kicks, under the seats or even the rear deck similarly out of the question? It would make whatever 4" you go with have a much easier life.
> 
> I've got 12m revelators in 1L sealed & stuffed dash/a-pillar pods and run them down to 250Hz LR24 and while they _could_ go a little lower, I'd hate to have to match them to a sub


Yes its a crazy OEM setup there is a sub that Alpine describes as 8" Ultra Response. It sits behind the driver's seat and looks like a small ported enclosure.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

ErinH said:


> I used the gb40 in my car but prefer the gb25 for it's size. I have mine crossed at 300hz and it has no issue at all with getting loud; plenty of people can vouch in that regard.
> 
> If you need to cross below 250hz or so for some reason then the gb40 would make more sense.


Ok thx, yes I'd like to try just a little lower (they didn't like 250/48).
But sure I like the flexibility of the 25's for the high end.
I can start by optimizing their enclosure...

Sorry for the hijack superUser!
Do you have room for a super shallow woofer below the seats? Or in rear sides?


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you have a limit on mounting depth? What kind of power handling do you need?


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

Elgrosso said:


> Ok thx, yes I'd like to try just a little lower (they didn't like 250/48).
> But sure I like the flexibility of the 25's for the high end.
> I can start by optimizing their enclosure...
> 
> ...


Possible have room under the seats but am also trying to pull weight out of the car it's a pig at 3500 lbs so adding more drivers is not ideal. I would have to add in more amps and still not sure what I will end up doing with powering it.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

superUser said:


> Possible have room under the seats but am also trying to pull weight out of the car it's a pig at 3500 lbs so adding more drivers is not ideal. I would have to add in more amps and still not sure what I will end up doing with powering it.


Even F1 cars have ballast  underseat woofers will lower your center of gravity


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

ninetysix said:


> Even F1 cars have ballast  underseat woofers will lower your center of gravity


 I like your logic


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

Catalyx said:


> Do you have a limit on mounting depth? What kind of power handling do you need?


Depth is about 2 inches so the 4" will work. The factory Alpine amp is putting 100 to each driver. It's a Class D so I am guessing its similar to an old PDX.
.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

superUser said:


> Depth is about 2 inches so the 4" will work. The factory Alpine amp is putting 100 to each driver. It's a Class D so I am guessing its similar to an old PDX.
> .


There are some 4" drivers with lower freq response but all I know of have a greater than 2" mounting depth.

The only other model I would consider is the Illusion C4. Of the four, I lean toward the Audiofrog and Morel.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

Is that OEM 4" any good? It certainly _looks_ nice


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ninetysix said:


> Is that OEM 4" any good? It certainly _looks_ nice


If it's anything like the virage, not really. Only good stock speakers I've heard were from the mclaren 560S. Those actually use some nice drivers from meridian

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

ninetysix said:


> Is that OEM 4" any good? It certainly _looks_ nice


All I know is the press release said its designed by Alpine and made by a Danish manufacture.


----------



## superUser (Jun 21, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Audiofrog GB40s on ebay for a good price. 

Now I have to decide if I will run the Morel tweeters I have in pods on the A pillar or sell them and run a smaller tweeter in the OEM location.


----------

